# Where to fish - willing to trade beer for info/help ;-)



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi Guys and Girls

I`m an avid angler from TX - just moved to the US 6 months ago from South Africa. Loving it here however, when we arrived at Peridido this afternoon it fealt like home - the gulfs brown muddy water has really put me off but wow - you guys really have paradise here, white sands and BLUE, let me say that again, BLUE water - i feel right at home.

Now, id like to go and surf fish - i don't want to catch all your fish, and practice catch and release, might keep one or so for the pot or for shark bait but generally a photo is all i need.

Some pointers would really be appreciated, where to go, what time and bait to fish.

Secondly, ive noticed the beaches are packed during the day, where am i going to find a more quiet beach to take my family to during the day?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Your best bet for a quiet spot to take the family to is going to be Ft. Pickens. You'll have to get a yearly pass which is like $25 or so, but it is significantly less packed. 
You can always use fresh dead shrimp, sand fleas, squid, or cut bait on a double hook rig and catch anything from pompano, Red fish, black drum, stingray, etc. If you're interested in sharking, they like anything bloody (i.e. Bonita, Bluefish, Ladyfish, stingray)
Welcome to the area, and feel free to post a request to see if anyone is going out fishing and has room for an extra.

Dan


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

pickens is the best this time of the year the beaches are all packed unless u make a walk. surf fishing is tough in the summer or always has been for me as i dont like the crowds and are busy with charters.how long will u be here those same packed beaches will be isolated after labor day thats my favorite time to beach fish from september to late december


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

Mmm, with the packed beaches i think i may have to change the time of year i come visit FL - i`m not a fan of too many people around me and enjoy my space but, this is everyones space so i`ll make the best of it.

As for fishing i`ll take a shot later on in the afternoon/evening when everyones gone home - and i`ll post up another thread for others to go fishing with should they be heading out during the next week or two. I`m unfortunately only staying 10 days so time is a little limited.

Strongman - where would i be able to buy bait, specifically squid? I would like nice big squid that i could cut myself. Bonita etc for sharks is obviously a must too ;-)

Another thing, where do i get a fishing licence?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

GeeTee said:


> Mmm, with the packed beaches i think i may have to change the time of year i come visit FL - i`m not a fan of too many people around me and enjoy my space but, this is everyones space so i`ll make the best of it.
> 
> As for fishing i`ll take a shot later on in the afternoon/evening when everyones gone home - and i`ll post up another thread for others to go fishing with should they be heading out during the next week or two. I`m unfortunately only staying 10 days so time is a little limited.
> 
> ...


 wal mart will hook you up with the lic.....


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

I bought a lot of bait from Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle while I was down a few weeks ago. Great staff that will help you out. Open 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle shop offers live bait http://www.gbbtonline.com/fishing-bait/

Directions https://www.google.com/maps/place/G...ata=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x6db93fdf677c8e83


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

License sorted - thanks guys. Open 24hrs? Damn thats a bargain, i`ll def make use of them and thank you for the link.

Thanks to everyone for info and remember, if you`re heading out in the evenings or early mornings and wanna show someone the ropes i`m dead keen.


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

What is this?


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

And this? Is this a lady fish?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

First pic is a hardtail and yes, that's a ladyfish.

Both make great cutbait. Hardtail is actually really good bait for trolling. But, I'd cut it ans use that from shore.


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks Justin - my first hardtail ;-) Checked, they also call them blue runners and seem like they`re excellent offshore bait specifically trolling.


----------



## Reel Justice (Apr 22, 2014)

Lets get down to the important stuff. What kind of beer are you buying.


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

Funny Guy! Depends on the size of the fish i`m going to catch ;-) Day 3 of success in the surf - artificials, i`m going after a sharky or two tomorrow night, just need to decide where to go.

If i go East of the Perdido Cove Condiminiums just before the entrance of the State Park will i stand a chance?


----------



## Reel Justice (Apr 22, 2014)

I got a night owl pass for the park. And I like my beer cold. lol


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

Whaaaat? Night Owl .....

Raait - beer will be cold, you name it and i`m game to go - and when you`re ready!!


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

Guys - one last question - if you have a day pass for the State park, i see they close incoming at 8pm but if you`re inside will the boom still allow you to come out after 8pm when its supposed to be closed?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Sensor on the exit gate should still be active to allow you depart.

You also asked about a different time of year to visit?! Fall is a peak in our fishing season. I like it because the "tourist" season is over, for the most part, and I can concentrate on some offshore fishing. Large King Mackerel are plentiful, Cobia can be teased off bottom structure, and blue water is typically closer to land, making those desired palegics easier to get to. Let's not forget some slightly more desirable evening temps. So, Sept- Oct are a little more laid back and less crowded. Just a thought....

You know a lot of these fish have multiple names- those ladyfish are also known as skipjack, jack-rashes, ten pounders, and even " poor mans tarpon".


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

Mike - the skipjack are also called "Springer" aka jumper in South Africa - most of the guys experienced them jumping at night in the bays and lagoons when fishing with bright lights. 

I wonder if i should test the "should be active and allow you to depart" theory, i have a really nice hole i was throwing artificials in and would love to throw a few shark baits out. I`ll give it a bash and see if the theory sticks, i`ll let ya`ll know ;-)

Thanks for the heads up re the best times of year for fishing, it makes sense, coming here when as you mentioned the conditions are right would be the right thing to do - best bang for buck. My wife and i are also really considering moving from TX to somewheres around here - i`ll do the numbers when i get back home but, i love fishing and the sea in general, she loves scuba diving, snorkeling and the likes and so do the kids, something we cant do in TC because of the chocolate like waters. I`m hoping the numbers will make sense and that we could move, better quality of life!

Thanks again for your invaluable input, its much appreciated!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey, GeeTee- I forgot, another name my wife has for them, OUCHers!!








Especially when a **** from the lure in their mouth gets embedded in your finger! She was a trooper though! Didn't wimper a bit while I took it out.


----------

